# 10,000k cool white led vs 4500k warm white led



## elusive77 (Sep 27, 2016)

Actually 6500k is the best range for plants. But IMO 10000k would be better than 4500k if those are your only options. Really whatever gives you the most PAR will work the best.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I agree 6500k is the way to go. 10000k is gonna be really blue. It's more for reef tanks. Look further you will regret it probably.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

6500 - 10000

In a perfect world I like 7500

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

The only one they offer in white are 4500/10000 the HO whites I need 4 of but was told it will cause algae but this coming from my lfs that Said 10k is better than 4500









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

p0tluck said:


> So today I went to order more pods for my led fixture my lfs only has 10,000k in Stock and said that's what I needed but the website and the guy I talked to from elive said I needed 4500k because they are more of a simulated sun light, and are specific for plants, where as the 10,000k are what makes the tank look nice but plants really don't absorb the light well because its straight white where the warms (4500k) are more of a spectrum that lights actually absorb, anyone here that can explain if you want I can link both pods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Any visible wavelengths work just fine. K temp is partially irrelevant to plants. now there are things it can effect, like heavy red produces "stretch" while heavy blue produces shorter plants.
Probably dozens of subtle changes between the 2 but nothing worth sweating about.

a more of a key factor is how each look to you. If you pick 10000k it will be a crisp blue/white w/ little red.. If 4500k a soft yellow w/ lots of red.
One catch to this is CRI but will avoid it for now since you really don't have much choice in diodes..

Natural daylight is around 5500k. some list 6500k as a daylight standard.

you said you are adding pucks.. What is in there now..??

EdIT; If "I' had to pick sight unseen from the above it would be the 50/50 .. best of both worlds..
still be "bluish"... Should really be more like 75% 4500k 25% blue

For fun c/n/w









e-live system?:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LPDU8P...3&creativeASIN=B00LPDU8PI&ascsubtag=165699421

Curious as to their "full spectrum" one.. reserve the right to change my mind. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LPDU9W...3&creativeASIN=B00LPDU9WU&ascsubtag=165700423

4 pak ww/ $17........
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JMORNK4/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_c_x_5_w


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

I have 8, 10k white, 4 lunar blue, 4 color enhancing 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

I have room for 21 more lol but that's a whole lot of money lol, by that time I could of gotten a finnex led lol

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

The guy at elive said add 2-3 HO cool white which will push all the light deeper, I'm new so Idk how that works lol, and they are 10000k

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

60 degree optics..pretty tight beam pattern..Just think of a flashlight.. At 12" you have a circle of light at 14" diameter

Ok you are predominantly blue white now.. Do you like the color?
"I" prefer a more neutral look so adding the 4500k has moved up in rank..

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JMORNK4/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_c_x_5_w
4 pak. $17... 

how deep is your tank (light to substrate)?

doing some really risky guesstimates, your current light spectrum AND adding the 4500k pucks color balance wil be pretty darn good (NOTE w/ lunar off)..
Prob. around 6500k and high CRI...


w/o the lunar and the new 4500k you are probably around 8-9000k.. Lunars push you off all sorts of scales.. 

don't know where you could get 4 pucks for $17..worth trying..


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm trying to excel my plant growth so I'm assuming I need 4500's and some plant pods and some 50/50 maybe 2 HO whites, could me being dominant blue be why my new growth leaves stay small? If so should I turn the lunars on/off during my light cycle

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Tank pic , bad one Lol









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

you know you are making this tough..
W/ 4500k plant pods are unnecessary..
Your leaves could be staying small due to too much blue..


> Generally, blue light suppresses extension growth; plants
> grown with blue light are usually shorter and have smaller,
> thicker and darker green leaves compared to plants grown
> without blue light (Figure 1).


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...MCXQ3WqT3V3SThuQQ&sig2=-8sexOUCye0Y2VGBVzEvrA

Start w/ the 4500k


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> you know you are making this tough..
> W/ 4500k plant pods are unnecessary..
> Your leaves could be staying small due to too much blue..
> 
> ...


Lol sorry ha ha, okay so 4500's like 6 if them do ill have 8/10000 and 6 4500 plus my lunars and color enhancing. Roger keep lunars off during light cycle. Got it lol 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

That article explains why I was blind for 20 min after looking directly into my light fixture lol

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

p0tluck said:


> That article explains why I was blind for 20 min after looking directly into my light fixture lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk




Lol likewise when playing with my 24/7 and made an all blue setting. Next time will wear sunglasses [emoji41] 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Lol likewise when playing with my 24/7 and made an all blue setting. Next time will wear sunglasses [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That are so bright, wish I would of gotten the finnex but I didn't now I'll have more money wrapped up in light pods than I would have in a finnex fixture, each pod is 5-8 bucks grrr makes me angry. But I do think the finnex would be to strong without co2

Total cost of my light so far is $140.00 by the time I get the rest of my pods I will have like 200 wrapped up into this thing, ridiculous 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

On AA there is a member traceyrollins who has this light I helped. Same size tank and all look at her build. Took a while to figure out the pods needed but we figured it out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

******* tenner said:


> On AA there is a member traceyrollins who has this light I helped. Same size tank and all look at her build. Took a while to figure out the pods needed but we figured it out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


The elive? Its not the light just the price of the pods you can get a finnex 24/7 for cheaper or is the finnex modular also? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

